
Why A.I. Researchers at Google Got Desks Next to the Boss - IntronExon
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/19/technology/ai-researchers-desks-boss.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Ftechnology&action=click&contentCollection=technology&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront
======
adamnemecek
This reads like a piece of advertising.

~~~
IntronExon
In what way? Given the number of big company name drops, who is it an ad for?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
I explained why in the previous submission of this article, this appears to be
the work of a PR firm:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16416420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16416420)

It's not surprising they added additional sources, but it's _likely_ Google or
Facebook's, or even Overstock's, if they're hoping to be viewed on the same
tier as Goog and FB.

It's pushing AI research buzz, in general, (while containing no actual news)
which is pretty valuable to someone like Google, who markets themselves as "an
AI company".

~~~
IntronExon
The responses to your assertion seem valid, and given that you don’t know
which competing company is being advertised, that seems to support them even
more.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
As Graham's article explains, the goal is for your press hit to not look like
an ad. I can't be 100% sure who's behind it, but, for example, it fits the
classic submarine model if it's Overstock. Note that Graham specifically cites
quoting "experts", and down in like third or fourth, you'll see the actual
client get dropped.

> With trend stories, PR firms usually line up one or more "experts" to talk
> about the industry generally. In this case we get three: the NPD Group, the
> creative director of GQ, and a research director at Smith Barney. [5] When
> you get to the end of the experts, look for the client. And bingo, there it
> is: The Men's Wearhouse.

Google and Facebook could easily be considered "experts" in this field, and
Overstock is definitely a place that doesn't come to mind when you think "AI
researchers". This little submarine might be trying to plant the idea in
peoples' heads that OLabs is a place to consider when they're looking to do AI
research. You might not have thought of it before, but you might think of it
now.

The article wasn't outwardly an ad for them, but it's maybe the only new
information it inserted into your brain. The perfect submarine.

~~~
IntronExon
You could be right, but I see a problem in that you could just as easily be
wrong. Worse, if I apply your standards to many other articles, I’m capable of
obtaining the same ambiguous results.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Many other articles are also submarines. ;)

~~~
IntronExon
_Twitch_

Granted, but it’s the ability to distinguish them from others that seems to be
the relatively hard part.

------
karpodiem
Android can't work its way through structured data (open app -> perform
function that is achieved in two or three touches in app -> narrate back the
results). There is way too much hype in A.I.

~~~
RichardCA
It also lacks the ability to discern intention. If I am driving and ask for a
location, it should be able to start navigation without having to be re-
prompted. Things like this should be easy and yet I find myself having to
spoon-feed the AI. Every. Single. Time. It's just really cumbersome and
disappointing every time I try to use it.

------
ocdtrekkie
Dupe of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16416294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16416294)

------
make3
I thought Goodfellow was in Toronto. Jeffrey Dean being a short walk away from
the CEO is nothing surprising of course. These people are research institute
directors basically, hardly researchers themselves, which is what the title
makes it sound like

~~~
adventured
He's in San Francisco.

